# Help with Word 2007



## Swerve (May 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm unable to delete the line which appears in the picture below:-














I can't select it, delete it or anything. When I copy past text around it, even though it isn't highlighted, it still appears. I created it by pressing ------------------ and then pressed Enter which created the line. I just can't get rid of the damn thing.

If anyone can tell me how to get rid of it it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Swerve,

I looked at your issue using my 2003 version of Word. Please do this:-

Tools > AutoCorrect Options. This will bring up the AutoCorrect window.

Select the '*AutoFormat as you Type*' tab and uncheck '*Borderlines*' (There are 3 sections in the AutoFormat as you Type section, the borderlines check box is in the middle section)

I hope this helps, but please bear in mind that I am using Word 2003 so your page layout maybe slightly different.


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

Here's one way to remove an unwanted horizontal line in Word 2007:

Select a block of text that surrounds the horizontal line; the selection should include the text above and below the line.

Press Alt, then press H, then press B, then press N. This is a quick way to perform the "No Border" command.


----------

